# To Mysteryscribe



## Torus34 (Jun 30, 2006)

I know from your post that you're needed elsewhere right now. But this site just isn't the same without your information and comments. May things work out well so that you can hurry back.


----------



## terri (Jun 30, 2006)

Hear, hear. :thumbup: 

Thanks for posting this, Jim. I've been missing Charlie, too. 

Thinking of you and yours, Charlie. Come see us when you can.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been trying to think of something to say for two days now. I guess thank you is about all I can come up with. Not very original but sincere anyway.


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2006)

We silenced the scribe....?     

awww.....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes he with too much to say about everything is humbled..... 

Have you gotten your outfit for the photography job at Rick's Cafe American yet.


----------

